# Wing Chun Honesty...



## Nyrotic (Sep 7, 2008)

...




Yup, that'd be me in the video.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think the sil lum tao form is retarded at all i think that practitioner is retarded , he made several basic errors and seemed to be doing some weird amalgam of sil lim tao and bil gee . 

I will give him this much though he's got balls to be filming that crap and putting it on the internet.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is the form done properly by " The King Of Sil Lum Tao ".


----------



## Lynne (Sep 7, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Here is the form done properly by " The King Of Sil Lum Tao ".


 

A form that takes a lot of control I see.  Many of the movements seem snake-like.

In the first video, the young man's hands looked like rubber chickens flopping around


----------



## Nyrotic (Sep 7, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> I don't think the sil lum tao form is retarded at all i think that practitioner is retarded , he made several basic errors and seemed to be doing some weird amalgam of sil lim tao and bil gee .
> 
> I will give him this much though he's got balls to be filming that crap and putting it on the internet.



First of all I never said it was retarded I said it looked retarded, specifically sped up and with Yakety Sax playing in the background. Second, I always welcome criticism, especially when my errors are pointed out in a way that lets me correct them in the future.

Now tell me it looks the same at regular speed, if not at least TELL me what I'm doing wrong instead of calling me a retard who puts his self-assessment video crap on youtube. Disregard that this is the comedy section 






And since when was there one "right" way of doing SNT/SLT? Couple hundred years ago?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rubber chickens!!!! still laughing my *** off!!!!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rubber chickens!!!! still laughing my *** off!!!!


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 7, 2008)

I apologise to Nyrotic it appears that i have mis-understood his intentions , i tend to get a bit defensive when it comes to Wing Chun and i hope that he accepts my sincere apology.


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> He made several basic errors and seemed to be doing some weird amalgam of sil lim tao and bil gee........Here is the form done properly by " The King Of Sil Lum Tao ".




I see Chu Shong Tin doing "a" version of the "Yip branch" SNT.  While I certainly respect Chu Shong Tin, you representing his version of a form as the "right way" and the only version of the form does both a disservice to his family (since I know much of the wing chun family as a whole became tired long ago of politics and political bickering).  It also comes off as illinformed, since Yip's early students (mainland) have different versions, Yips own seniors under Chan Wah Shun do, and then there's all the other branches that don't come through Leung Jan/Chan that have different versions or in some cases completely different sets.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 8, 2008)

I apologize, Nyrotic.  But you did post this in the comedy section. And with the video being sped up and all it didn't look very serious, you know.  Good luck to you.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 8, 2008)

I was doing a little research into Wing Chun on the net and came across this master, who says SNT should be considered a Chi Gung exercise. 

That took me back. Years ago I saw a book, by William Cheung I think, that has diagrams laying out important meridians and how to combine breathing with attention to the meridians while practicing the form. 

That is the only time I saw a book discussing SNT as Chi Gung. 

So here is another guy saying the same thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kFBHp9oB7g&feature=related


----------

